# Head for my Gravedigger



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this is just a test............ i still need to put hair and a hat on him , plus put him on the body (with is done) and he will be complete.there will be a haunted shovel infront of him 

props 09 :: MOV03351.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%2009/MOV03351


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! That is soo cool!! Did you sculpt the face?? I really like him. I want one TOOOOO!!!  Great job Pyro!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ty and thanks to spook for the idea ,na its a mask i filled it with spray foam and carve out a space for the eyes


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

dude that is way cool!!! how do you get the eyes to move??????


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

well are you gonna tell us somewhere, how to get the eyes to move?????


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its a microwave motor 301 Moved Permanently o8/?action=view&current=MOV02406.flv


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Neat! I look forward to the final product


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Manny needs to practice linking

props o8 :: MOV02406.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/MOV02406

props o8 :: MOV02406.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/MOV02406


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The eyes are great. He's quite creepy!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the link, that is soooo cool. i can't wait to make things move in my yard!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work pyro! love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks really good, pyro, and the eye movement is fantastic.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool Pyro, I love the sideburns and the bloodshot eyes, looks like the graveyard shift aint treating him too well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is great! Love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pyro, do you have a picture of the eyes from above, with a better view of the assembly?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That"s really cool! Now I have to do that!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good work Pyro,He will look great in the graveyard on halloween night.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job Pyro, love those roaming eyes!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

This guy rocks. He looks really good! It's about time you got started on Halloween this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> This guy rocks. He looks really good! It's about time you got started on Halloween this year.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I look forward to the finished product. Looking good.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Love it! I love his eyes, not just because they move but how they are slightly off-kilter.

Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is so great! The talent on this forum never ceases to amaze! Those eyes are perfect.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all heres an update vid still working on the hands--and another new prop The Haunted Shovel and Flicker Lantern videos :: MOV03352.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/videos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/videos/MOV03352


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

ok so when are you comming to WI?????? i think you should bring him along cause he'd look sooooooo cool in my cemetary!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe...........totally rocks!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all----- WI ???? not any time soon unless your giving up the horse


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Pyro, thats awesome. I just love taking something really good, then modding it to be even better - great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Good Work Pyro! He's got high creep factor!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a little creepy... reminds me of Filch from Harry Potter..lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking really good Pyro. I love how the eyes move slow, so you have to take a double take to see if it was really looking your way. Also the shovel with the wiper motor is very cool.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Just another example of why I need to start making animated props.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> Looking really good Pyro. I love how the eyes move slow, so you have to take a double take to see if it was really looking your way. Also the shovel with the wiper motor is very cool.


TY-- but its a reindeer motor


----------

